# Used Snowblower Sales



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Snow blower sales for me have taken off early this year, sold 3 machines in the last week.
24" Airens 524 for $260
27" 8hp Spirit machine for $250
24" 5hp Yardman for $250

Best thing about the Yardman sale is I bought that blower in 2001 for $299 on a closeout at HD. 20 years for about $50 for me is pretty good. Anyone else having luck selling this year?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sold 3 this year myself ... Keeping my personal fleet of six, for now anyways .... Working on a Snapper 824 at the moment, and another JD 826 ......  .... My hobby.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> Sold 3 this year myself ... Keeping my personal fleet of six, for now anyways .... Working on a Snapper 824 at the moment, and another JD 826 ......  .... My hobby.


I think if you're keeping it for yourself, it's not a fleet. It's a harem.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I have an Ariens Deluxe 28, Compact 24, and maybe a JD 826 to sell.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sold a couple other day. around here there is a shortage.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It comes down to were you live. I just finished selling my last of my lawn mowers and will start thinking about selling the one extra snow blower i have around Thanksgiving.. The people who plan and are careful shoppers are buying now. The procrastinators will be buying in Dec and Jan.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just sold another Murray blower tonight, guy was all impressed with the auger mod that keeps the machines form clogging in wet snow, so that extra work pays off with sales.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Auger1 said:


> Just sold another Murray blower tonight, guy was all impressed with the auger mod that keeps the machines form clogging in wet snow, so that extra work pays off with sales.


Impeller kt. A couple dollars in parts can mean an extra 100 on a Honda....at least and sometimes more.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> Impeller kt. A couple dollars in parts can mean an extra 100 on a Honda....at least and sometimes more.


I did not think Honda's needed the imprellar kit. Not so?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I did not think Honda's needed the imprellar kit. Not so?


2 words.......TAHOE CEMENT


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> Snow blower sales for me have taken off early this year, sold 3 machines in the last week.
> 24" Airens 524 for $260
> 27" 8hp Spirit machine for $250
> 24" 5hp Yardman for $250
> ...


Yes I sold my craftsman 24 inch. I paid 379 plus taxes in 2011 (was brand new) and sold it for $280 a few weeks ago. Not bad for 10 years of use. Only changed the belt twice and the oil. Still had original spark plug that I cleaned with my spark plug sandblaster. 

I picked up a Toro 826le repowered with a Tecumseh 10.5 HP for $300. Changed most of the bolts on the auger and chute and scraper blade with new stainless bolts from a local supplier for $5. Spray painted it as well. Starter was dead and picked one up this week for $20. 

Demand will be high. I'm looking for a spare engine and anything under $150 will go cheaply. I saw a few Honda's on Kijiji for $1500-3k!!!


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just sold another blower today, a 27" Blizzard (Murray) unit today and we still have not had any snow so fat this year.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just about anything that comes up for sale is gone in a day or 2. we have had only one snow day so far.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Auger1 said:


> Just sold another blower today, a 27" Blizzard (Murray) unit today and we still have not had any snow so fat this year.


I am cleaning up a 27" Blizzard (Murray) to sell. Can you share what it sold for and what condition it was in? Mine is a 8hp with electric start and headlight. Thx.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@evh,

It all depends on location and sometimes time of year .... good running older unit in working condition here in central CT sells well for 250 - 350. After repairs, a fresh paint job will add to a better return for the few dollars in paint plus your time ... 

I can pick up for free older units that need some repairs and tlc, usually only needing a carb and some bushings, et. .... people just want them gone and most people dont maintain them because they dont know how, or are just to lazy or dont want to.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

In my experience of you want to sell anything you need to check out your similar posts for pricing and condition.

For snowblowers etc if you have yours in good condition and properly maintained oil changed, very little rust you should get a better price. Some people have lowball offers, so you just need to ignore them. 

Some of the posts I see here from you guys are amazing as of the condition of the snowblowers that would be considered vintage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm usually sold out by now and then have to field emails and messages from many people looking for sumting.

"do you have any 724's?"
"do you have any 928's?"
"do you have ANYTHING?"

it breaks my heart to not have anything when you know it's gonna be easy sales. 

this year I will since some of my blowers require a trade in.

self perpetuating hobby.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Do you do that as a hobby? How many blowers do you sell per season?


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

evh said:


> I am cleaning up a 27" Blizzard (Murray) to sell. Can you share what it sold for and what condition it was in? Mine is a 8hp with electric start and headlight. Thx.


No I don't mind. I got $275 for it and the machine was in really nice shape. Everything worked, sounds like you have the same machine I sold. I was going to keep it but I have a really nice Yardman 28" with all the bells and whistles I like much better. I do like that it has the quick release levers for the wheel unlock for quick turns.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Kind of new at this. Not to sound stupid, but, what methed do you guys seal your equipment.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Oneacer said:


> Sold 3 this year myself ... Keeping my personal fleet of six, for now anyways .... Working on a Snapper 824 at the moment, and another JD 826 ......  .... My hobby.


i had a snapper 824 it was a great machine.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

" seal your equipment " ... ??

Do you mean what type of wax?

I usually grab whatever I have still remaining left over from waxing my vehicles ... I believe its Turtle Wax and Nu-Finish.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@CarB,

Yeah, Came out great, I expect good results operating it.....


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Ok, so, I missed spelled a word. I, will try this again. I, am retired, like to tinker. Do not want to get into a lot of work, just from time to time. What method to you guys use to sell what you repaired.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Word of mouth usually, or even one of the sites like a local free advertisement platform, or Craigslist or Marketplace.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Word of mouth usually, or even one of the sites like a local free advertisement platform, or Craigslist or Marketplace.


Thanks. appreacheat that.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Might be picking up 2 more machines on Tues. An Airens 624 that like new for $100 and a Craftsman 24" that's mint for the same, $100. Should be able to make a buck or two on them easily.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

How do you guys find deals, so good. You must get lucky or some thing.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine usually come to me for free.... I have feelers out through a lot of people, and also my local transfer station, as well as Marketplace, which has some free once in awhile, as well as many dirt cheap like 20--50 dollars. I am never in a rush, and actually right now my personal fleet is taking up my entire shop, along with all my summer equipment. No room at the inn as they say.

After using some that I refurbished this coming season, I will sell some off .... but it will be hard letting go ... 

Good freebies and machines that cost hardly nothing are out there, just be patient.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

So I was 1 and 1 today, the guy with the Craftsman wanted more money than he was asking (asked before I left) so I passed on that blower. I did get the Ariens 624 and other than needing the basic stuff, oil change, fresh gas and the carb cleaned a little the only item that needed was the chute adjuster was really screwed up but I got that fixed. It's got a goofy Tecumseh 6hp engine like my other Cub Cadet and this one seems to need the governor adjusted but for $100 it's a really nice blower with hardly any use on it. Should fetch a pretty good buck.


----------



## nperry (Nov 24, 2021)

Just sold a Toro 826le for $400 and a little single stage Toro CR3650 to a buddy for $200. Still have 8 more to sell lol Lots of lookers but until the first big snow, nothing really moves. Some people just hate to be prepared lol


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Auger1 said:


> Anyone else having luck selling this year?


Depends on where you live. Around here snowblowers, new or used, don't sell easily as we often don't get enough snow to warrant their purchase. The machine I have the dealer had to bring in from out of province and I only have one because I'm getting old with a bad back and don't want to shovel the drift that can sometimes build up in front of the garage doors. A leaf blower is usually good enough. 

A guy down the street tried selling refurbished snowblowers but he often ended up storing them from one year to the next. Its only because of the big storm we had last year was he finally able to sell them all. Mowers and tillers however much easier.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, live in N.W. Ohio. About 60 mi. south of Cleveland. That put me South of most lake (Erie) effect snow. Our worst snow comes from the West or S. West. That really suprises me you do not get much up in Alberta.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Plan - B said:


> I, live in N.W. Ohio. About 60 mi. south of Cleveland. That put me South of most lake (Erie) effect snow. Our worst snow comes from the West or S. West. That really suprises me you do not get much up in Alberta.


Except for the Rockys to the west the southern 1/4 of Alberta is pretty much all semi-arid grassland with not much rain or snowfall. If it wasn't for the irrigation canals it would be mostly ranch land. Cacti and rattlesnakes are found in areas that have never been tilled. A couple months ago a rattler tried to make a winter den under my front step. You don't see them much but they are around.

An exception are the Cypress Hills in the SE. There the elevation is quite a bit higher and gets much more precipitation than the surrounding prairie. Enough to support lodgepole pine, aspen forests,and a ski hill. Its central and northern Alberta that gets quite a bit more snow and rain.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I listed the Ariens today and had a guy come out and look at the machine and he was impressed, but did not like my asking price of $400 bucks. He pulled out $200 and I said no and he left without a blower. I did show him 2 others that were cheaper but he wanted an Ariens. At least he has good taste.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Auger1 said:


> I listed the Ariens today and had a guy come out and look at the machine and he was impressed, but did not like my asking price of $400 bucks. He pulled out $200 and I said no and he left without a blower. I did show him 2 others that were cheaper but he wanted an Ariens. At least he has good taste.


That would have really irked me. offering half your asking price. glad you said no. the most i have ever discounted is 50 . I do a lot of work on these machines . 
When people see the shop and the pictures usually my snowblowers sell themselves.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

eh, don't let it bug ya. Many folks now a days are taught to go ahead and try a lower offer with cash in hand, more times than not, the seller will take a lower offer. He wanted to test the waters to see if you would play ball. He knows he'll eventually find someone who will.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

My feeling is it stems from people watching those 'picker' tv shows and figure they can wheel & deal over anything with half price offers, then turn around and flip it. (Not all buyers but definetly some)


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Good laughs this week, I have 2 machines on line for "best offer" and people think they are free, lol. I guess in their minds that's the best offer they can make.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah ... many people don't bother with best offer, because they know it's going to be tied up in a bidding war ... I just list the price I want, never an issue, as my prices are priced to sell quik .... my last 3 all went within the first 24hrs.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Auger1 said:


> Good laughs this week, I have 2 machines on line for "best offer" and people think they are free, lol. I guess in their minds that's the best offer they can make.


depends on how you have them listed. i know i see it quite often on facebook people will ask for best offer but put a 0 in the price spot so facebook says free and unless you read the listing you may not see the person asking for best offer. if i was looking for best offer on something i usually put 1234 in the price spot so people will likely know to read the listing because i am not asking $1,234 for a snowblower. it is just a number to keep the people that are quick to message without reading away


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oneacer said:


> Yeah ... many people don't bother with best offer, because they know it's going to be tied up in a bidding war ... I just list the price I want, never an issue, as my prices are priced to sell quik .... my last 3 all went within the first 24hrs.


if they are going that fast then you are selling yourself short.

time,parts, shop materials all add up.

i get sob stories all the time from people. i aint running a charity

on the other side have given away about 2 dozen snowblowers in last 5 years so go figure.

must be my bi=polarism.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

On some things I'm pretty tight on my pricing, as Orang stated, time, parts and materials along with quality of work.
On some items, I dont care if they sell or not. If they start dickering I'll come back with a higher price...(hey, you wanted to negotiate).


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> Good laughs this week, I have 2 machines on line for "best offer" and people think they are free, lol. I guess in their minds that's the best offer they can make.



If I see a listing for a blower, mower, car, etc that doesn't list the asking price, I never bother. Too much work. I do negotiations for a living. If someone doesn't list the price, I think this is going to be too much work. I might reply with a how much are you asking, if its something I really want.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i got a couple free chainsaws off someone. originally they were asking money for them. they changed description from best off to free but left a price in the price box and so unless you read the description you would have never known they were free. 1 needed nothing other than fuel and a new chain and the other one needed a new fuel line, bar and chain but runs awesome.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I am in it for my enjoyment .... Free machines, maybe a few cheap parts, and flip the ones that don't go in my fleet .... Usually get 250. - 350. .... Many sell word of mouth. All mine have gone to deserving people.

I am at the point though of having to thin my personal fleet .... Maybe in the spring ....


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Caveat Emptor  
As a purchaser, I don't like to dicker. I'm not good at it either. I have an idea going into a purchase what a fair price is, and I'll pay that. If it turns out poorly, it means I didn't do my research or inspection adequately. Live and learn. BTW, there is an old craftsman run of the mill machine on CL here, guy wants a thousand bucks! Hopefully it goes unsold!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .... I see the ridicules prices all the time ..... P.T. Barnum nailed it ....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darby said:


> Caveat Emptor...


And Caveat Venditor, too... Today, most sales in the U.S. fall under the principle of _caveat venditor_, which means "let the seller beware," by which goods are covered by an implied warranty of merchantability. Unless otherwise advertised (for example, "sold as is" in states that allow that) or negotiated with the buyer, nearly all consumer products are guaranteed to work if used for their intended purpose, whether new or used.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> And Caveat Venditor, too... Today, most sales in the U.S. fall under the principle of _caveat venditor_, which means "let the seller beware," by which goods are covered by an implied warranty of merchantability. Unless otherwise advertised (for example, "sold as is" in states that allow that) or negotiated with the buyer, nearly all consumer products are guaranteed to work if used for their intended purpose, whether new or used.


Correct.....had a guy threaten me with court 8 MONTHS after buying one of my machines when he ate a piece of firewood that broke the final drive. He called threatening this and that. Lives about a mile away so I went over to see him.

At first he denied operator error until I saw pieces of wood in augers. I remained very polite at first . Then he finally admitted the firewood part.

Once he knew he had no case the whole thing was dropped. I told him if he had been nice about it I would have worked something out like free labor on repair and he supplying parts.

But since he wasnt nice all he has now is a lawn ornament. Unless he wants to pay a shop $500 to repair . ( said a few other things but this is a family friendly group )

Now every buyer gets a receipt with all the legal mumbo jumbo..............goodbye handshakes ( which I grew up on). It's amazing how one bad experience in the last 5 years can ruin things for everyone.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> had a guy threaten me with court 8 MONTHS after buying one of my machines when he ate a piece of firewood that broke the final drive.


Yeah, if he hadn't been trying to scam you, he would have had 4 YEARS (at least here in Maine) for recourse for a material defect not caused by him that wasn't just normal wear and tear.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Yeah, if he hadn't been trying to scam you, he would have had 4 YEARS (at least here in Maine) for recourse for a material defect not caused by him that wasn't just normal wear and tear.


Even on a machine that is 30 years old??

In that case I may have to retire in the great state of sue happy California......

firstly I can no longer help people here with repairs because of neighbor complaints and now this.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Even on a machine that is 30 years old??


Yeah, but you refurbish them and replace all the questionable parts, so you should be fine in almost all cases. Implied Warranty is to cover things that other resellers might not fix properly, like selling a blower that didn't have any lubricant in the auger gear case, etc. 

The standards for merchantability are relatively low, basically guaranteeing that goods sold will do what they are supposed to do; have nothing significantly wrong with them; and are fit to be sold. This also applies to used items, with the extra disclaimer that it will work as intended, _given its condition_ at the time of resale.


orangputeh said:


> and now this.


Implied Warranty is not new; been around for many, many years... It was § 2-314 of the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC) as of 1962 (or earlier), and was previously codified in the UK Sale of Goods Act of 1893.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Picking up a used 5hp Craftsman tomorrow for $25 bucks. Guy says it runs good but the auger is bad. I will look see before I part it out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Auger 1,

Many times, it's just the 20.00 brass gear if it's in the gear box and you're lucky.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I really liked the language in this Craigslist ad...

image 1 of 15 











condition: *excellent*
make / manufacturer: *HONDA*
model name / number: *HSS724AAW*
HONDA Snowblower HSS724AAW (bought new from dealer in 2017, used 1-2 times a year).

Two stage 24" snow blower. 1500 lb./min
Pull-cord start.

Throws snow far (up to 49 feet).
Self propelled, hydrostatic drive.

Works great and starts right up because I only filled it with pure, non-ethanol gas. I only used it once and rarely twice for a few years before we changed our walkway to pea stone which is why we are selling it.

Serious inquiries will be answered regarding you buying it in person and you taking it away in person will be answered hopefully within a day or two at the most. You must have your own small equipment trailer plus a ramp to load it and bring a friend if you need help to pull it up the ramp. 

Requests to arrange shipping, to see if an agent can do business on your behalf, to pay by phone, etc. will not be answered.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Hehehehhh


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like I am getting 3 more Craftsman's on Tues. 2 of them are 2 stage and one is the same as my 2 stroke 5hp and I really like those. I will fix them up and sell them all. Just listed the 5hp single shaft engine today after I scrapped out an old Murray. Used the wheels on my Cub Cadet. Making money on this stuff is all too easy, wait until it snows like last year, I had 25 calls in 1 hour.

*UPDATE: *got all 3 blowers tonight. All look to be in good shape, left them outside as I think there might be some rodent nests in the drive area and I don't want those little varmints in the garage.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Of all the blowers I have for sale, the little junky Snapper 3hp sold for $50. Won't plow to much with that little sucker, lol.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Sold another machine today and got good money for it.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Word of mouth usually, or even one of the sites like a local free advertisement platform, or Craigslist or Marketplace.


Marketplace just had a pop up. They may start collecting TAX.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't see that happening for the average Joe ...... Unless they are running a hefty price business, that is bypassing taxes, then yes for them. They will have to incorporate a dollar value and quantity, etc .....


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

harry398 said:


> Marketplace just had a pop up. They may start collecting TAX.


Do everything to screw the little guy.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Auger1 said:


> Do everything to screw the little guy.


That does not screw the seller; you just collect the sales tax from the buyer and pass it along. I've been doing this since 1982 as a business owner; it's just how it works if you're making a profit from reselling and are not just selling personal possessions.


----------

